# steering problem



## aaront (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a 1999 Altima. The problem I've been having is that whenever I make a turn, the car will give a sudden jerk in the opposite direction. I'll take turns real slow, and sometimes if I'm going slow enough, or if the turn isn't too sharp, it won't happen, but it usually will, regardless of how fast I'm going, and in either direction. It's not hard to regain control, I just pull the wheel a little harder and it gets back on track. I've recently replaced both front ball joints, sway bar end links, and the hub assembly on one side, and after each of those jobs it seemed to be performing better, but eventually this started up again. It got worse this morning on my way to work, as I was driving, going about 45, the front end started wobbling real bad, it felt like a tire was loose and about to come off. I pulled onto a back road and kept it around 25 for a few more blocks, and it stopped wobbling. I took a peek underneath and nothing seems to be out of order, and it doesn't look like there's anything so wrong with the tires that it would cause it to jerk or wobble like that. I'm certain that I need to get an alignment, but I don't know if that could be the only problem? I'm not sure what else would need to be replaced, although I admit my knowledge on this is pretty limited. I appreciate any input.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the tie-rod ends are not worn. Since you replaced several suspension components, an alignment should first be performed. Are the tires wearing correctly? With the jerking action, it looks like there may be a problem with the power steering. Might be the rack itself or the pump. Make sure that the power steering system is not low on fluid. There could be air in the system.

Jack up the front of the car and set it on jack stands. Now start the car up and turn the steering wheel left to right to feel for any jerking. If the jerking occurs, the problem is in the rack or the pump.


----------

